# Hunting Lease



## RBARKER (Apr 9, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a hunting lease that is accepting new members or of any land around north georgia for lease 
Thank you


----------



## Floridagator (Apr 17, 2015)

967 acres of pine and oak mix, large creek, some branches on property.Deer,Turkey,some hog. Joins to part of Clark Hill WMA ,located between Thomson and Washington. Several camping cabins available with power, approximately 17 members total, dues $550-$600yr
Post questions here, I will answer them if I can , or call our president Redwood at 706-280-8368


----------



## timber ghost (Apr 18, 2015)

*Smoke Hill Rod Gun & ATV Club*

We currently lease a total of 800+ acres, which consists of hard woods & pines (planted & free ranging) / HUGE power lines / pond / creeks /cut overs / many hard wood funnels / high rolling slopes (scenic) / several stands in place / gates /several property entrances / aerial map pin in boards.

The property has plenty of deer, turkey, small game, dove, predator and fish. There are some ducks here too. (nothing exceptional)

The entire property will be open to small game & duck hunting in their entirety

Dues are $850. for the year.

We will only have 15 full members and 4 small game only members.

Memberships are on a first come first serve basis.

We have several opening to fill.

For more detailed info. such as club rules and layout please visit our web site at.

http://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

Contact us at

(706) 680-6401

or email

smokehill@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Apr 27, 2015)

*BRHC (Burke County) near Augusta, GA*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=838246


----------

